

Facebook’s Feeds Give Videos a Boost - dalek2point3
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/09/08/technology/facebooks-feeds-give-videos-a-boost.html

======
dalek2point3
In the world of mobile we've always had developers consider different
platforms, but in video we have a monopoly, even though its so much easier to
"port". I would use a tool that allows me to upload a video and have it be
submitted to YouTube, Facebook, Vimeo etc and also have it be licensed freely
(CC) for reuse across the internet.

